# XM Expands Xpress Radio Line



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM took the wraps off two new plug-and-play devices this week, expanding its Xpress line of satellite radios. The company's XpressR is the first satellite radio with a split screen display, and features other advancements like 30-minute pause and replay. Also, the XpressEZ is the company's new entry-level device. Manufactured by Audiovox, the new XpressEZ and XpressR receivers are available for a suggested retail price of $69 and $129. - _SkyReport_


----------

